
Boxes and Text (alpha): a super-fast design playground for the web - akumpf
http://boxesandtext.com/
======
akumpf
New intro video and templates to start from:

Video: <http://vimeo.com/24285343>

Example starting template:
[http://alpha.boxesandtext.com/#20110526_024324_73273226bb120...](http://alpha.boxesandtext.com/#20110526_024324_73273226bb12080d)

